# Handgun for mother in law for home defense



## CMike (Jun 5, 2010)

My mother in law is a widow and doesn't have much money.

She has been talking about a gun for home defense, and I was thinking of buying her one.

However,  I am a little nervous...

I was talking to my mother in law about guns and when to use them and when not to use them.

My mother in law is very stubborn.

1) My mother in law said that she would fire warning shots if someone was coming at her. I told her that was a bad idea because an assasilant can close distance very quickly, take the gun from her, and shoot her.

2) My mother in law said that she would shoot a waring at someone outside the house. I told her that was a bad idea too because she can hit a person in the house across the street.

I told her you shoot only when you feel your life has an imminent threat and you shoot center mass to stop the threat until the threat is gone.

My mother in law didn't seem to believe me.

I am now considering if she is too stubborn to learn when to use a gun and when not to use a gun.

Maybe I should just put her to sleep?

Opinions please?


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jun 5, 2010)

CMike said:


> My mother in law is a widow and doesn't have much money.
> 
> She has been talking about a gun for home defense, and I was thinking of buying her one.
> 
> ...



Get her a paint gun.


----------



## Againsheila (Jun 5, 2010)

CMike said:


> My mother in law is a widow and doesn't have much money.
> 
> She has been talking about a gun for home defense, and I was thinking of buying her one.
> 
> ...



Sign her up for some gun safety classes.


----------



## syrenn (Jun 5, 2010)

Shot gun. Point and shoot. You don't have to worry about anything going into the house across the street. Just a thought


----------



## CMike (Jun 5, 2010)

She said the shotgun was too heavy, I had her try my 20 gauge.

I was thinking of a 38 revolver.


----------



## syrenn (Jun 5, 2010)

CMike said:


> She said the shotgun was too heavy, I had her try my 20 gauge.
> 
> I was thinking of a 38 revolver.




Do you really think shes going to have the presence of mind to

1 find the gun
2 aim the gun
3 use the gun

before any perp got to her?


Just remember to call before you go to her house.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jun 5, 2010)

With her propensity to use it carelessly, I wouldn't get her anything larger than a .25


----------



## GunsBeerFreedom (Jun 5, 2010)

Makarov.


----------



## CMike (Jun 5, 2010)

I have a .22 taurus revolver that I hardly use. What do you all think?

Light recoil, not much stopping power, which I am not sure is a good thing or a bad thing in this case.


----------



## CMike (Jun 5, 2010)

syrenn said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > She said the shotgun was too heavy, I had her try my 20 gauge.
> ...


I don't know.

She is making me nervous. She is very stubborn.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jun 5, 2010)

CMike said:


> I have a .22 taurus revolver that I hardly use. What do you all think?
> 
> Light recoil, not much stopping power, which I am not sure is a good thing or a bad thing in this case.



I think that one is a winner.

Still can be dangerous, but not AS dangerous to the people across the street or herself.


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 5, 2010)

CMike said:


> I have a .22 taurus revolver that I hardly use. What do you all think?
> 
> Light recoil, not much stopping power, which I am not sure is a good thing or a bad thing in this case.



you do know they make a taurus revolver that shoots 410 shotgun shells and a 45 caliber long colt?


----------



## CMike (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks, but not for my mother in law.

Maybe I should just get her a water gun.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 5, 2010)

Might I suggest a Doberman. Doesn't sound like a gun for her is a good idea.


----------



## CMike (Jun 5, 2010)

Good idea, but she already has a small dog, so it won't work.


----------



## syrenn (Jun 5, 2010)

CMike said:


> I don't know.
> 
> She is making me nervous. She is very stubborn.



Why is she making you nervous?  And if she is making you nervous maybe a gun for mom is not the best idea. You dont put a gun in the hand of someone how isnt shall we say, capable to handle a gun.

How about some nice pepper spray?


----------



## CMike (Jun 5, 2010)

syrenn said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know.
> ...



For the reasons that I mentioned in my OP

My mother in law is very stubborn.

1) My mother in law said that she would fire warning shots if someone was coming at her. I told her that was a bad idea because an assasilant can close distance very quickly, take the gun from her, and shoot her.

2) My mother in law said that she would shoot a waring at someone outside the house. I told her that was a bad idea too because she can hit a person in the house across the street.

I told her you shoot only when you feel your life has an imminent threat and you shoot center mass to stop the threat until the threat is gone.

My mother in law didn't seem to believe me.

I am now considering if she is too stubborn to learn when to use a gun and when not to use a gun.

Maybe I should just put her to sleep?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 5, 2010)

syrenn said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know.
> ...



Excellent Idea.


----------



## CMike (Jun 5, 2010)

To use on her?


----------



## Murf76 (Jun 5, 2010)

Go down to Tractor Supply Company and buy her a cattle prod.  It'll solve her problem quick enough if somebody gets close enough to grab her... and won't have her out taking pot shots at the neighbors. 


Oh... and make sure you don't piss her off afterwards.


----------



## CMike (Jun 5, 2010)

I think I am going to go with the .22.

Thanks to all.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 6, 2010)

CMike said:


> I think I am going to go with the .22.
> 
> Thanks to all.



Sure you don't want a taser?


----------



## AllieBaba (Jun 6, 2010)

A taser is a really good idea!

I'd say go with your gut, CMike...if it's telling you it's a bad idea, it probably is.

Make sure you announce yourself every time you approach her home from now on!


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jun 6, 2010)

I see electric shocks in the dogs future....


----------



## CMike (Jun 6, 2010)

As of now she is unsafe, putting aside not knowing how to use the gun.

If I give her the gun, I would first need to put her in a gun safety class.

Ollie I appreciate the taser idea, but the problem is you have to get very close to use it...


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 6, 2010)

Anyone who has a weapon should take a firearms safety course. And the first thing that should be taught is that there is no such thing as an unloaded weapon.


----------



## CMike (Jun 6, 2010)

This whole thing is making me nervous.

I wonder if she is too stupid to have a gun.


----------



## CMike (Jun 6, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Anyone who has a weapon should take a firearms safety course. And the first thing that should be taught is that there is no such thing as an unloaded weapon.



I concur. Also,

Don't put your finger until you are ready to shoot.

Don't put your gun at anything you aren't ready to shoot at

And know what is down range past the target

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1_EoRZOVes[/ame]


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Jun 6, 2010)

CMike said:


> I have a .22 taurus revolver that I hardly use. What do you all think?
> 
> Light recoil, not much stopping power, which I am not sure is a good thing or a bad thing in this case.



Probably not a bad idea...when she uses that gun on you for pissing off her daughter you have a pretty good chance of surviving the first few shots.


----------



## xotoxi (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm thinking taser.






What is the likelihood that someone will break into her house with the specific intent to rape or kill her, as opposed to the intent of burgling?


----------



## xsited1 (Jun 6, 2010)

CMike said:


> My mother in law is a widow and doesn't have much money.
> 
> She has been talking about a gun for home defense, and I was thinking of buying her one.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't get her a gun.  She would most likely be shot with it.  A taser might be a good compromise.  At least if the perp takes it away from her, she might live to tell about it.


----------



## CMike (Jun 6, 2010)

Perhaps the taser...


----------



## CMike (Jun 6, 2010)

I thought this was really sweet...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmSAgW9f1HQ]YouTube - 4yr old girl calls 911 for help with her math[/ame]


----------



## CMike (Jun 6, 2010)

I was looking at tasers online, they are expensive about $500.

I am leaning toward not doing anything.


----------



## eagleseven (Jun 6, 2010)

Statistically speaking, a firearm is more likely to harm its owner, than be used in a self-defense situation.

I'm with Ollie on this one...buy her a non-lethal weapon, or nothing at all. Pepper spray is cheap and easy to find.

http://www.defensedevices.com/mace-pepper-gun.html


----------



## CMike (Jun 6, 2010)

I agree. And if she screws up with a gun I own I wonder how liable I would be...


----------



## eagleseven (Jun 6, 2010)

CMike said:


> I agree. And if she screws up with a gun I own I wonder how liable I would be...


Not to mention...how would your wife feel if your gun killed/wounder her mother?

Not a good scenario, no matter how you cut it.


----------



## editec (Jun 6, 2010)

CMike said:


> My mother in law is a widow and doesn't have much money.
> 
> She has been talking about a gun for home defense, and I was thinking of buying her one.
> 
> ...


 
Help her practice her invader-deterence skills.

But don't let he know its a test. Just break in, and keep breaking in, until she does what you tell her to do.

Otherwise how will she ever learn to shoot for the center of the target?

I look forward to hearing from you (or your next of kin) when she's finally learned her lesson.


----------



## CMike (Jun 7, 2010)

It turns out tasers are illegal to buy in Michigan.

Go figure. You can buy an AK-47 buy not a taser.


----------



## xsited1 (Jun 7, 2010)

CMike said:


> It turns out tasers are illegal to buy in Michigan.
> 
> Go figure. You can buy an AK-47 buy not a taser.



I hope she enjoys her new AK-47!


----------



## CMike (Jun 7, 2010)

Yeah...then I'll probably see her and me on the news.


----------



## Tech_Esq (Jun 7, 2010)

Doesn't sound like a good candidate to me. But you could see if you could get her to do a course that focuses on the mental aspects of firearm usage for self defense. I spent a very interesting day with Pat Goodale (just Google it) once. He had some very good training on the subject. Now, he does the training professionally. Then he was just out of DIA, ahem ...ops, and we were training at his house. (Mutual friends etc.)

If your mother in law can never get to a place where she understands that a weapons should not leave its holster if it isn't going to fired into the center mass of the target in the next 5 seconds (a Loooong time), then she should just program 911 on speed dial and leave it at that.

The mental aspect of being prepared to actually fire the weapon in a self-protection scenario is far more important than almost anything else. (Except being able to hit what you are shooting at.....that really really helps.) But, if you cannot mentally execute your training, forget it. There's no point.


----------



## CMike (Jun 7, 2010)

I think 911 might be the way to go.

My concern is that she is very stubborn. That said it could me. Whenever I say left, she says right.

Another avenue might be a safety training class. 

Honestly, my concern is how much money I really want to spend on her.


----------



## Murf76 (Jun 7, 2010)

CMike said:


> It turns out tasers are illegal to buy in Michigan.
> 
> Go figure. You can buy an AK-47 buy not a taser.



I wasn't kidding about that cattle prod, Mike.  It doesn't have the 'knock down' of a taser... but it'll damn sure make some punk kid think twice about sneaking in to steal her purse.  And the best part is, the neighbor's dog won't hassle her at the mailbox more than once. 

They only run about 80 bucks and that's about the best you're likely to do without arming her.  I'd get the pepper spray too for her to keep on her person.  You can't be walking through the grocery store with a hotshot.


----------



## Lucky#13 (Aug 27, 2010)

CMike said:


> My mother in law is a widow and doesn't have much money.
> 
> She has been talking about a gun for home defense, and I was thinking of buying her one.
> 
> ...



50 cal desert eagle should stop someone in their tracks.


----------



## MikeK (Aug 27, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> With her propensity to use it carelessly, I wouldn't get her anything larger than a .25


.25 is a rather impotent caliber.  It doesn't have the penetrating velocity of .22 or the stunning effect of the much heavier, more powerful .38.   The only useful purpose for a .25 handgun is concealability.  It is most commonly used as a jock gun by undercover operatives.   

Your mother-in-law's expressed notions about using a firearm for defense are predicated on total lack of experience.  She needs to develop the sensory experience of what a  handgun is about.  

If you have access to a range, buy her a Smith & Wesson _Ladysmith,_ which is a lightweight .38 revolver with a 2" barrel.  It's an ideal woman's gun.  Take her to the range and let her overcome whatever natural fear she has of handguns.  

Buy a stack of 'Q' targets (the familiar, man-size, armed thug image) and have her put three or four boxes of 158 gr. rounds through them.  She will then be more receptive to learning what she needs to know.  Telling her about "center mass" is one thing, having her acquire an instinct for going right for it is another.  

Last, I hope you have a really good relationship with your mother-in-law and you plan on never pissing her off.


----------



## MikeK (Aug 27, 2010)

CMike said:


> I have a .22 taurus revolver that I hardly use. What do you all think?
> 
> Light recoil, not much stopping power, which I am not sure is a good thing or a bad thing in this case.


Load only hi-power LR (Long Rifle) hollow-point ammo.  For defensive use, aim for the face or the crotch -- and keep shooting 'til he's down.


----------



## Missourian (Aug 28, 2010)

Mossberg 500HS410 Home Security.

Six shot .410 Shotgun designed for women for slightly more than $300.

If she is unpersuaded by you arguments against 'firing a warning shot'  you can buy .410 shells loaded with rubber buck shot for home defense.

Load one of these into the magazine tube last so it will be the first shot.

It packs enough wallop to give her a fight chance to get off round 2-6 in an emergency while at the same time limiting the likelihood of collateral damage from a errant 'warning shot'. 

O.F. Mossberg & Sons, Inc. - Firearms, Shotguns, Rifles, Accessories, and Precision Machining

Mossberg's 410 home defender: a well-targeted shotgun - Column | Shooting Industry | Find Articles at BNET





.410 Rubber and plastic buckshot shells  AmericanSpecialtyAmmo.com


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 28, 2010)

Place a bunch of these around the house in strategic locations all connected to one clicker on the nightstand.  If someone breaks in she doesn't even have to get out of bed.


----------



## Lucky#13 (Aug 28, 2010)

Ringel05 said:


> Place a bunch of these around the house in strategic locations all connected to one clicker on the nightstand.  If someone breaks in she doesn't even have to get out of bed.



LMAO...yes!!!! Great suggestion.


----------



## California Girl (Aug 28, 2010)

Get her a cell phone, with 911 on speed dial..... and fit a panic room..... anything.... but please don't buy her a gun!!


----------



## JWBooth (Aug 28, 2010)

I think it depends on the mother-in-law.







If she can handle it, this little puppy is not so bad.  Its short, so not too bad in a confined area, and cycle rate is more than acceptable.
Nothing left on the business end but red jelly.


----------



## Jos (Aug 28, 2010)

Move to a country where people don't need a gun to feel safe


----------



## ConHog (Aug 28, 2010)

Concur with the LadySmith .38. they also make it in a 9MM if you prefer.


----------



## MikeK (Aug 28, 2010)

Ringel05 said:


> Place a bunch of these around the house in strategic locations all connected to one clicker on the nightstand.  If someone breaks in she doesn't even have to get out of bed.


I'll take two.  And one RPG.  (And a Barrett if you have one in stock.)


----------



## ConHog (Aug 28, 2010)

MikeK said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Place a bunch of these around the house in strategic locations all connected to one clicker on the nightstand.  If someone breaks in she doesn't even have to get out of bed.
> ...



LOL , now what good would a Barrett be for home defense (although they ARE fun to shoot)


----------



## logical4u (Aug 28, 2010)

A can of wasp spray, it will take out anything within 20 feet, and will not do permanent damage.

After that: DNR offers "women" classes, look under BOW be an outdoors woman.  They usually work with a college and offer different classes for women to learn more about the outdoors, including shooting.  It is done with other women, so she will not be as nervous.  It is a good program and will let her shoot in a safe environment (some offer shotgun, rifle, pistol, and crossbow).  Once she actually shoots, she will probably have a better idea of what she wants.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Aug 28, 2010)

Single shot, back pointing barrel  .


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 28, 2010)

Jos said:


> Move to a country where people don't need a gun to feel safe



Mexico?!


----------



## Jos (Aug 29, 2010)

Ringel05 said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > Move to a country where people don't need a gun to feel safe
> ...



*I Know you try hard but is that the best you could do?*


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 29, 2010)

Jos said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...



No, but then again neither was the post I was responding to.....


----------

